# Gray's Vehicle Graveyard - August 2016



## The_Derp_Lane (Aug 13, 2016)

The county that just keeps on giving... 

A new discovery made again. This time, something a bit different. An abandoned graveyard of vintage cars, all overgrown and properly abandoned. I am no expert on them, hopefully there's someone with a good bit of knowledge who could identify them. There were around 12 to 15 cars spotted this explore, maybe more but they weren't accessible. I'll properly explore this place again in Winter. 

During the end, I spotted some old shed's, packed with stuff. Then found a few old caravan's and eventually the original owners cottage. All derelict but too overgrown to access. The true definition of abandoned. I'm not sure if any of the cars can or will ever be saved. 





[/url]Gray's Vehicle Graveyard by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gray's Vehicle Graveyard by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gray's Vehicle Graveyard by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gray's Vehicle Graveyard by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gray's Vehicle Graveyard by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gray's Vehicle Graveyard by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gray's Vehicle Graveyard by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gray's Vehicle Graveyard by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gray's Vehicle Graveyard by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gray's Vehicle Graveyard by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gray's Vehicle Graveyard by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gray's Vehicle Graveyard by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gray's Vehicle Graveyard by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gray's Vehicle Graveyard by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gray's Vehicle Graveyard by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gray's Vehicle Graveyard by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gray's Vehicle Graveyard by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gray's Vehicle Graveyard by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gray's Vehicle Graveyard by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gray's Vehicle Graveyard by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gray's Vehicle Graveyard by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]

My favorite one. 




[/url]Gray's Vehicle Graveyard by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gray's Vehicle Graveyard by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gray's Vehicle Graveyard by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gray's Vehicle Graveyard by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gray's Vehicle Graveyard by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]

Then this...




[/url]Gray's Vehicle Graveyard by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gray's Vehicle Graveyard by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gray's Vehicle Graveyard by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gray's Vehicle Graveyard by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]

The old cottage in the undergrowth?




[/url]Gray's Vehicle Graveyard by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gray's Vehicle Graveyard by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gray's Vehicle Graveyard by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gray's Vehicle Graveyard by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gray's Vehicle Graveyard by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gray's Vehicle Graveyard by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Bones out (Aug 13, 2016)

A gold Hillman Hunter.... My first car


----------



## smiler (Aug 13, 2016)

I am not overkeen on derelict vehicles but this is a bit nice, Thanks


----------



## mookster (Aug 13, 2016)

You definitely need to go back in winter when it's less overgrown - I recently found one like this too which is stuffed to the brim with cars but way too overgrown currently, in the depths of winter I'm sure it'll be easier to get around.

As for the vehicles I'll try and do as many as possible...

1 - possibly early Ford Transit but not sure.

2 - Thames Trader

3 - Austin JU250

4 - no idea

5 - Hillman Hunter, rootes shape I think.

6 - no idea

7/8 Austin 1800 probably.

9/10/11 - Bedford CF 2

12 - possibly a Vanden Plas

13/14 - Ford Cortina Mk.2

15 - no idea, maybe a Talbot or a Datsun

16 - 20 no idea

21 - Peugeot 104

And your favourite one is obviously a Land Rover!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 13, 2016)

With so much foliage around its hard to tell what is what but my list is much the same as Mookster's.


----------



## Bones out (Aug 13, 2016)

mookster said:


> You definitely need to go back in winter when it's less overgrown - I recently found one like this too which is stuffed to the brim with cars but way too overgrown currently, in the depths of winter I'm sure it'll be easier to get around.
> 
> As for the vehicles I'll try and do as many as possible...
> 
> ...




5 Indeed a Hunter when in was Roots Group - the very same model after it was the Minx on this square shape. Rear lamp cluster with chrome was absent from the late Minx early Hunter.


----------



## tumble112 (Aug 13, 2016)

Number 12 is a Mercedes Benz 190 fintail (W110). Well photographed.


----------



## mookster (Aug 14, 2016)

Sludden said:


> Number 12 is a Mercedes Benz 190 fintail (W110). Well photographed.



I did think it might have been a Mercedes, but my reasoning was most of the other stuff in the shots was British so it may be another 60s British beast!


----------



## druid (Aug 14, 2016)

One of the Landies on my drive looks almost as good as that one.

Great selection of vehicles. Looking forward to your winter visit!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Aug 14, 2016)

Thanks for the car names & comments. I'll certainly be back around Janurary.

I looked on google and realized i've missed a whole third of this site. Most of which are sheds and an old cottage. I will be careful cos there's another cottage watching part of it.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 15, 2016)

That's a very nice find


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Aug 15, 2016)

It was sites like this that caused many properly run and drained, long established scrap yards to be closed when the EPA came into force. My boyhood local one had been going from the late 20's and kept our old Austin 7's and early Fords running for years - that is until the MOT reared its ugly head! Sadly this place is a ground water pollution nightmare and wants clearing PDQ, however with no land owner about, I doubt the local Council will bother.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 15, 2016)

What an amazing find,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## B7TMW (Aug 21, 2016)

13/14 are not a Mk2 cortina. It's 100% a Mk4 Ford Zodiac / Executive which is a now very rare car. Identified by the dash layout and door cappings sets it aside from the lesser Zephyr. We had a couple in the family back in the mid 70's.


----------

